# T-Touch titaniuim on non-tissot leather strap



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello all,

In my T-Touch disassembly thread, I talked about installing a different strap on a orange T-Touch titaniuim.

The lugs on the T-Touch are standard 20-mm lugs, but the way the case is shaped made it look like a custom strap would be weird looking.

Well, here's the watch on a nice leather strap. It fits well with no issues at all, although you need to use thicker springbars because of the way the case is shaped. I think it looks fantastic. Of course, that's all subjective. What do you think? |> or <|? I love the orange stitching, I think it matches the watch perfectly.

***Note, you need to use non-magnetic spring bars, because cheap steel springbars will throw off the compass. I waved a springbar around the watch in compass mode and it went wild! For this reason, I have decided to use the original pin-style attachments lugs from the orange rubber band, and use it on this band.


----------



## 2Dollars&aCasio (May 31, 2008)

:think:.....:-!


----------



## ChesterDogg (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow!! What a difference that strap makes. You did right by picking that one, a perfect match. I have been looking for a T-Touch and was thinking about the bracelet version. Seeing yours, I am rethinking maybe the strap version would be the betteer choice and more options.

Congrats on a perfect pair. Enjoy it often and wear it in good health!


----------



## Woaloo (Jan 3, 2008)

:-!
Wow, very nice and cool advise.
After disassembling, now customising, next....
...tweaking...

Thanks man.

I'm going to look after NATO-Matarac-Zulu band ;-)


PS: removing old bracelet was not too hard ?


----------



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

Woaloo said:


> :-!
> 
> I'm going to look after NATO-Matarac-Zulu band ;-)
> 
> PS: removing old bracelet was not too hard ?


Careful, maratac's zulu band won't work because of the notch on the case near the lugs. Well, you can force it to fit, but you can't slide in a zulu band on this case. 

Removing the old bracelet was not too hard at all, but I'm not sure how one would do it without scratching the watch. I was very careful with it but the Ti scratches easily. Fortunately the scratches all buffed out easily.


----------



## Aktravel (Feb 19, 2011)

where can if find this band and who makes it.. trying to find a no Tissiot band to fit a t touch.


----------



## charliegmt (Jul 29, 2010)

|>


----------



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

For those who wanted to know, this is the "pan style" strap from freda watch straps's European collection.


----------



## Twitter (Feb 20, 2011)

A Tissot Touch Expert Titanium with "carbon" strap from Morellato


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi, the touch looks great! Tell me did you use the same original spring bars to mount the band? I would very much Like to do the same thing. and noticed not much available in the way of info on the net!

Cheers

james Wilson


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

You could use the original bars that come with the Tissot,and just a fyi...The bars are not spring.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, Thought I'd show my alternative strap combinations for my touch. It all started when I dropped the watch and consequently broke the little pin on the clasp, with the cost of a new clasp being more than I would care to pay for a complete strap I stated to experiment. The first one I tried was a Nato but it didn't look so good, it was during my Internet search for a Nato that this new obsession for watches was sparked. It would have been much cheaper in the long term if I had just bought a replacement clasp.

BTW, spring bars work just fine but if you do put a Nato on there, don't slide it as you will fray the edges on the sharp lugs. I ended up preferring a Zulu on the watch, they are too thick to slide.

I originally got the mesh for my Monster but found the bracelet too light for heavier watches, I think it is more suited to the lighter quarts watches


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey....love that mesh bracelet! Where did you get and could you provide a link! It looks just what I'm looking for!

Where and what size are the spring bars? are they stainless steel? Anything special about them?
What size is the band? 21mm or 22mm. 
Inquiring minds want to know

Cheers

JCW


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

The bracelet is a Shark Mesh and I got it on the bay. Seiko 150m 6105 6309 SKX007 Orange Monster Black 7s26 divers items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores! A Google search will reveal other sellers no doubt.
Both the mesh and Zulu are 20mm but because of the taper on the lugs I think you could have troubles with some bracelets with more rigid ends. Unless you were willing to operate on it that is. I just used standard 20mm spring bars that I had lying around.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 18, 2011)

Many thanks, Silmatic...I am bidding on one now!


----------



## tyngshen (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi. I came across this thread a few days ago. 
The zulus on the touch looks great! I was wondering where I could get natos / zulus that fit the t touch as halfapie said that maratac's nato/zulus wont fit. 
Could you provide a link? 
Thanks!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Tyngshen,

Any 20mm Nato or Zulu will fit the Touch. Technically speaking, I think the Touch lugs are something like 19mm and they are also on an a bit of an angle, it would be easy to think that fitting either of the straps mentioned could be an issue. You must remember not to slide the strap into place as you will damage the edges the strap due to the sharp internal edge of the lugs. Unless the Maratac's are significantly thicker, they should fit. Unfortunately I can't get a Maratac as I live in Australia and can't find anyone willing to ship Maratacs to here...go figure:-s

Let me know how you go.


----------



## tomtheo (Jul 11, 2013)

Halfapie: what a great choice of straps! The orange and black are perfect for the dial. I couldn't find the strap at Freda's and I didn't know what "pan style" is. Any help? I have a reddish, orange faced titanium t-touch and that band could be a good choice. Were there any problems getting the pins out?


----------



## tomtheo (Jul 11, 2013)

I want to eliminate the rubber band on my titanium t touch and love what you've done with the mesh particularly, though it appears you've chosen the zulu in the end. Questions: does the color of the mesh match the color of the titanium t-touch? Is there a problem getting the pins out and replaced?
Thanks


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi tomtheo, I'm not sure how the mesh would look against a titanium t touch as mine is stainless steel but based on how it looks against my Ecozilla, I would say that it is just fine. You can also get them in different finishes... brushed/polished/blaster.

I no longer have the watch on a Zulu, I actually went back to the original bracelet and now have it on a shell Cordovan 2 piece. The pins were easy to remove and replace, I had to tap them out using a fine screwdriver.


----------



## User_Refined (May 18, 2013)

Well done guys - love these looks.

Congratulations Halfapie, Twitter and Silmatic - inspiring posts



halfapie said:


> _Black leather strap with orange stitching:_





Twitter said:


> _Black carbon fibre strap with red stitching:_





Silmatic said:


> _Black webbing Zulu strap with stainless steel keepers:_


----------

